

Show HN: Movie Recommendations for several people to watch together - paulnelligan
http://foundd.com/groups/landing/sggKBy9OSX/4fce73537d1e03e46e227ac2
We've been working on a custom engineered collaborative filtering algorithm not only to recommend movies for one person but for several to watch together, at the same time.<p>We're still in closed beta but would love to get feedback before launching.
======
lassecausen
We've been working on a custom engineered collaborative filtering algorithm
not only to recommend movies for one person but for several to watch together,
at the same time.

The site is written in Java, using Tapestry 5 & jQuery. Persistence via
MongoDB.

We're still in closed beta but would love to get feedback before launching.

------
treelovinhippie
Nice site, cool idea. Though I found that most of the movies just seemed to be
the popular ones... and many that I'd already watched. I'm guessing it matches
with your Facebook likes?

~~~
lassecausen
We structured the recommendations to be 100% personalized, so it might be that
you have more a popular taste? If not please let me know as it should really
recommend long tail content too. Could also be that our rated item set is
still not very large. We just use FB Likes to let you rate those (to increase
relevance for items we ask you to rate) but don't use FB Likes in the
recommendations. Yeah def. gonna be some movies in your watchlist that you've
seen already, we hope it creates trust in the recommendations and we made
rating super fast - one person rated 1,600 movies in 90 mins :)

------
T_D_K
Looks great so far! A question, though: why are the group sizes limited to 5
people? Is it an issue with the cross referencing being too strict to find
good matches with more people? I would like to have a larger group size, 10
would be ideal, though even just 7 would be a big help.

~~~
lassecausen
Thanks for the feedback. The rated item base for now is not yet large enough
to give good recommendations to a large group of people. We'll be able to
extend group size in the future.

------
mercuryrising
Looks cool.

Minor comment though, when I saw the cell phones, the first thing I thought of
was button candy.
[http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ooCR1rvj6h4/TSFPFXg1CFI/AAAAAAAAB_...](http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ooCR1rvj6h4/TSFPFXg1CFI/AAAAAAAAB_w/kw93Ac6FUjU/s1600/cbuttons.jpg)

~~~
lassecausen
haha they do look similar.

Supposed to be remote controls...

------
Tashtego
Love the idea, but my first thought was "man, I have to rate everything I've
watched/read/played AGAIN???" I really wish there was better
interchange/exchange of this sort of data, because it's sad that my first
impression of your app is so quickly soured by that.

~~~
lassecausen
Yeah that's a good point. We're gonna work on that, for now we just wanted to
test the group recommendations...

~~~
Tashtego
Excellent!

------
gaillard
watchlist recommendations were dead on! i might totally use this. one thought
though: if i could, i'd share my list of ratings on facebook or elsewhere -
and i'd totally want check out rating-lists by others. for all those who won't
invite friends to a group (for now i won't), such a feature could be in my
interest and provide a low threshold mechanism to spread the word about foundd
at the same time.

~~~
lassecausen
yeah that's a good idea

------
grailholder
I think this is great. It'd be nice if google account login was available
though.

~~~
lassecausen
Thanks, glad you're liking it. Gonna work on google login soon...

------
manume
Great idea and great design!

------
dmitrisleonov
LOVE foundd, and this feature is awesome

------
ozzroach
dear sirs, I salute to you for that site!

------
D4n1el
Perfect! Just what I was looking for.

------
woi
Like this!

------
cathi
best site ever!!!

------
rydl
love it! <3

